# Grounding home antenna?



## BabaLouie (Apr 2, 2004)

I have a Sirius PNP receiver that I want to use at home with a SIR6 home antenna that I just bought. Should the cable from this antenna be run through a grounding block as the cable from my dbs satellite dish is?


----------

